# Help identify the artist



## Ernesto (11 mo ago)

I found this painting and I have no idea who the artist is. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

Ernesto said:


> I found this painting and I have no idea who the artist is. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you
> View attachment 68261
> View attachment 68261
> View attachment 68262


Henri le sidinar. ???


----------

